# 4th Schedule VAT ...... Help Needed



## Fusion2008 (19 May 2009)

Hi There

I have a question about 4th schedule vat that im hoping someone can help with.

I supply telecommunication services

My customer is in UK , but the work they need me to do is in Ireland , and Im in Ireland

Do I charge VAT ??


----------



## DBRAN (19 May 2009)

Hi

I believe a 4th sch service is one where the applicable vat is in the place where the service is provided. Therefore you charge irish vat.

DB


----------



## Yaffle (19 May 2009)

I would ask the customer if they can claim back Irish VAT, if they can you have a choice and can charge them VAT. If they can't (or you think it's more appropriate depending on the service you provide) set up the invoice as a 4th Schedule service whereby the customer accounts for the VAT.

[broken link removed]

It's a bit of a grey area IMO and the Revenue 4th Schedule leaflet lists telecommunication as a 4th schedule service.

I think either way you need their VAT number so call their accounts department and discuss with them before you send the invoice. Otherwise payment might be delayed if they're not happy with the invoice you send them.


----------

